# Social Security - Spousal Benefit



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I just found out that my wife is eligible to get a SS benefit based on my SS benefit. 

I will be getting a rather high SS benefit check due to my income and years of work. She is eligible for a rather small SS check due to her not working much.

So, SS says that she can get a benefit equivalent to 50% of my monthly benefit. 50% of my SS benefit is greater than her calculated SS benefit.

My question is, is this 50% benefit in lieu of her calculated SS benefit or is it added to her calculated SS benefit?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My guess is that it is 50 % of yours. And NOT added to her calculated benefit.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

ladytoysdream said:


> My guess is that it is 50 % of yours. And NOT added to her calculated benefit.


That's my understanding of it. Here is an article with some info.

https://www.kiplinger.com/article/r...mize-the-social-security-spousal-benefit.html


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

no really said:


> That's my understanding of it. Here is an article with some info.
> 
> https://www.kiplinger.com/article/r...mize-the-social-security-spousal-benefit.html


Thank you. The way I read the article is that the benefits are added together.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, and as a special benefit, if you were to die, she would get even more. Especially if she didn't turn in that you had died, looking like Jack Nickelson at the end of The Shining.

Accidents do happen, especially way up north where the north winds blow....

BTW, for those who don't get subtlety, I'm just kidding. Never leave a body in plain sight.....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I just found out that my wife is eligible to get a SS benefit based on my SS benefit.
> 
> I will be getting a rather high SS benefit check due to my income and years of work. She is eligible for a rather small SS check due to her not working much.
> 
> ...


The way our works....it is either/ or...whichever is higher.
No, not added....
And they take out for Medicare from both of you.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It is the higher of the two benefits. I went through this 8 years ago except mine was survivor benefits. I claimed at age 63 on his and when I hit 66, SS combined the benefits but I only drew the highest of the two, which was still his as he had several years of higher income that I did. It's just that it money comes out of my benefit and then an amount out of his to add up to just his. That doesn't make sense. For example, if my benefit alone was $500.00 and his was $1000., then SS applied mine and then added $500.00 from his to equal the highest.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I get an extra $10 based on my X's calculations. I say thanks for buying me lunch every month.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

yes..I take half of my husbands and he still gets his total also..Mine was forty dollars less...but...still it's forty bucks and pay medicare out of it. I was wondering why we still pay medicare since we started paying for that back in the "sixty's"when it began and was started to take out of your paycheck..Oh, well...


----------



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

I am looking forward to taking advantage of this when I turn 62 in 3 years. If I understand it right, my wife will get $400 more a month. That is real money to me.

My question is, Does anyone know why this law was put into effect? Seems like low hanging fruit if Congress wanted to.


----------



## ConservatvHippy (Nov 6, 2013)

Correction. I found out that the 50% thing is for a couple that files at full retirement age. If you retire early, the number is reduced. 35% for filing at 62. Makes a huge difference.....


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

anniew said:


> I get an extra $10 based on my X's calculations. I say thanks for buying me lunch every month.


My ex gets half my retirement, plus draws SS based on my income. Maybe she can buy you dinner.


----------

